# Spotted Turtle Breeding group



## SeverusBites (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello, 

I'd like to assemble a spotted turtle breeding group, if you have any for sale or know where to ask, please let me know.

Thank you, -Brian


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2022)

@Markw84


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Apr 21, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to assemble a spotted turtle breeding group, if you have any for sale or know where to ask, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you, -Brian


A black spotted or indian spotted? (I dont have any but I'm just wondering...)


----------



## pacific chelonians (Apr 21, 2022)

I know of a 6.17 for 3700 or 250 each I think na spotteds


----------



## SeverusBites (Apr 21, 2022)

Tom said:


> @Markw84


Interesting, that was the guy who's posts prompted me to ask. . . Looks like I didn't have to look far. Thank you!


----------



## SeverusBites (Apr 21, 2022)

Thomas tortoise said:


> A black spotted or indian spotted? (I dont have any but I'm just wondering...)


Black Spotted, and thanks for replying!


----------



## SeverusBites (Apr 21, 2022)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I know of a 6.17 for 3700 or 250 each I think na spotteds


That group sounds awesome but may be out of my reach. I may have to make do with just a few to start. Where would you point for the "singles"?


----------



## TeamZissou (Apr 21, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Black Spotted, and thanks for replying!



"Black Splotted" and "Indian Splotted" are common names for the same species, Geoclemys hamiltonii, and are often called by the full-blown common name of "Indian black splotted pond turtle." This is also an ESA listed species, meaning that you'd need to buy within your state or have a valid CBW permit. 

I assume this post is about the North American spotted turtle, Cemmys guttata. The laws vary state by state for this species, so you'd want to double check. My sense is that Kansas doesn't have such laws because it's outside their range.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 22, 2022)

PM me. I do have a very large group.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

I've struck out with every source I can find. I was hoping to find a hobbyist breeder here, but that hasn't worked out, so I surveyed the various online vendors that purport to have these animals.

As has been my experience before, a handful of places advertise these turtles as "in stock" but if you try to buy them, you quickly find out they don't have any. There was one outfit that seemed to have one adult spotted turtle, but they wanted nearly $400 for a turtle that for some reason hasn't sold. I'm wary.

I just had hoped to get some this year, and am frustrated by the lack of available options. I suspect that there is a brief period when hatchlings emerge and the sites have stock, but then quickly sell out.

Does anyone have an idea of how to buy one (or more) of these or know of any place to look?

Thanks!


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I know of a 6.17 for 3700 or 250 each I think na spotteds


Hello- can you hook me up or point me to the vendor for the $250 spotteds?

Thanks!


----------



## zovick (May 1, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Hello- can you hook me up or point me to the vendor for the $250 spotteds?
> 
> Thanks!


Are these what you want? If so, you want Clemmys guttata, the North American Spotted Turtle:






FaunaClassifieds


Classifieds and discussion forum on all classes of animals. Board of Inquiry forum.



www.faunaclassifieds.com


----------



## pacific chelonians (May 1, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Hello- can you hook me up or point me to the vendor for the $250 spotteds?
> 
> Thanks!


Ya message bill scialdone on Facebook he is the one selling Them


----------



## Markw84 (May 1, 2022)

zovick said:


> Are these what you want? If so, you want Clemmys guttata, the North American Spotted Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tortoisebreeder said:


> Ya message bill scialdone on Facebook he is the one selling Them


I would be very cautious buying those as pictured there. They very much look like wild-caught spotted turtles. You can usually tell quite easily by the way a wild spotted turtle shell looks. The male pictured is a very young sub-adult male. The plaston has damage visible. Wild caught have a much harder time adjusting to captivity and there is be a high mortality rate that comes with that adjustment. Let alone - illegal!


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Ya message bill scialdone on Facebook he is the one selling Them


I searched that name but didn't see which person this might be. Do you have a link or can you introduce us?


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

zovick said:


> Are these what you want? If so, you want Clemmys guttata, the North American Spotted Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. That guy wants $450 each. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

Markw84 said:


> I would be very cautious buying those as pictured there. They very much look like wild-caught spotted turtles. You can usually tell quite easily by the way a wild spotted turtle shell looks. The male pictured is a very young sub-adult male. The plaston has damage visible. Wild caught have a much harder time adjusting to captivity and there is be a high mortality rate that comes with that adjustment. Let alone - illegal!


Yes, a little questionable, and very high pricing. I'll keep looking.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

OK, so here is an example of the shady vibe I get from most web reptile vendors-

There is a vendor with a site titled "Tortoise World" that says they have spotted turtles, in fact they list several different prices but this one ad in particular advertises them for $299:



If you scroll down you can see the ad copy mentioning "snakes at sunset" and shipping terms:




Since I have been combing through ads, that copy looked familiar. Here it is again, from the site called Snakes at sunset, so probably the real source:



Same pic, same ad copy, lesser price.

So it looks like that Tortoise World place is some sort of rip-off site. Very strange to have the exact same pics and writing. Their shopping cart behaves as if they have some in stock, but I expect it's very unlikely they have anything or are worth trusting.

Doe anybody have any experience ordering from either site?

With it being May now, it shouldn't be too long until broods start to hatch- maybe my luck will improve.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 1, 2022)

Wow, it goes deeper- I looked at the "other" spotted turtle ad from the tortoise site and noticed a unique phrase "With a Biologist ON SITE, all of our spotted turtles for sale online come with our live arrival and full 7-day health guarantee."




Ok, that was probably lifted as well so searching that phrase got me not one, but TWO other sites with almost exactly that phrase:





And here it is again:




Those last few aren't exactly the same phrase as the top ones are but still seems like all these sites rip each other off and copy each other's lies. 

So weird.


----------



## zovick (May 2, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Wow, it goes deeper- I looked at the "other" spotted turtle ad from the tortoise site and noticed a unique phrase "With a Biologist ON SITE, all of our spotted turtles for sale online come with our live arrival and full 7-day health guarantee."
> View attachment 344068
> 
> 
> ...


Those sites are most likely owned by the same guy (from NJ I think) who seems only to be in it for the $$. I have seen several bad reviews of those businesses.

He advertises to buy animals under one site name and sells them under another. Most people don't seem to see through it. It's hard to say if he really breeds any turtles/tortoises himself or just flips ones he gets from breeders who can't sell them or just don't want to deal with sales to the public so sell their babies wholesale to dealers like this person.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 2, 2022)

Yes, the reviews of basically all those sites are horrendous. I agree with your assessment of what's going on. I got a one-line response to my question asking about what specific turtles (sizes, sexes, etc.) they had in stock, and the reply was "we have those in stock. Check website"

It's clearly only a last resort. Maybe not even that.

Fortunately, I'm talking to a guy in FL who has some. Good pricing, obviously CB, looks like it might be my best option. Crossing my fingers that I can work something out.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 5, 2022)

Well, turns out it wasn't really that hard.

In fact, I'm not sure why I didn't have this idea sooner- 20 years ago when I was still into snakes, I learned about Kingsnake.com, then subsequently forgot about it. Googling sources for reptiles finally reminded me of it.

There were a couple of ads for spotteds, one guy responded and long story short, I bought two NA spotteds from a guy in Orlando. Happy to talk to anyone about who it was if they are interested.

The guy really came across as a great breeder, a rarity really, and he took the time to talk to me and answer pointed questions. We also talked about the above shenanigans, and he confirmed much of what was suspected here, down to who and where from.

Anyway, who wants to see some pics of some baby spotteds enjoying their new home?


----------



## zovick (May 6, 2022)

SeverusBites said:


> Well, turns out it wasn't really that hard.
> 
> In fact, I'm not sure why I didn't have this idea sooner- 20 years ago when I was still into snakes, I learned about Kingsnake.com, then subsequently forgot about it. Googling sources for reptiles finally reminded me of it.
> 
> ...


Yes, let's see what you have acquired.


----------



## SeverusBites (May 6, 2022)

zovick said:


> Yes, let's see what you have acquired.







__





New Baby NA Spotted Turtles- The Arrival!


Hello, I posted on here in the wanted section about where to get NA spotted turtles. I got some good ideas, but ultimately I found what I wanted through a Kingsnake.com ad. Found a good breeder with a few of last year's hatchlings left. This was really cool, since I want to start a breeding...




tortoiseforum.org


----------

